# Thank You Real FA!



## superodalisque (Feb 1, 2010)

there are a lot of threads virtually spanking FAs for bad behavior. but i think those are fake FAs. so i thought i'd turn it around and give girls a chance to show that we do appreciate you guys who are real FAs and why. believe it or not we really do love you.

thank you real FAs for sharing in the love i have for myself and accentuating that!

thank you for embellishing the love i have for my body and even cluing me in on things i hadn't even noticed before because i'm not you.

thanks for being wonderful friends.

thank you for when you stand up for us and whats good for us all around even if it means we need to lose weight.

thank you for the emotional support.

thank you for not using us or kicking us when we are down.

thank you for distancing yourselves from people who would do us harm.

i love you!


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Mar 12, 2010)

thank you for knowing what you like and not being afraid to go for it!

big kisses :kiss2:


----------



## katherine22 (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you for the independence of mind to determine what is beautiful vs. slavish adherence to the standards of beauty of the culture.

Thank you for feeling you do not have to rationalize, over explain and whine about being the victim of your own preferences.

Thank you for seeing the beauty and depth in us that transcend the physical.

Thank you for encouraging us to be outrageously sexual without a hidden agenda.


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 29, 2010)

katherine22 said:


> Snip...
> Thank you for seeing the beauty and depth in us that transcend the physical.
> 
> Thank you for encouraging us to be outrageously sexual without a hidden agenda.



^^ These were really great.

Thank you for wanting to know me and not just my body.

Thank you for holding my hand when we are out and about, and otherwise being proud to be seen with me.

Thank you for trying to understand / learn about the challenges I face on a daily basis, and doing what you can to make them easier for me.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you for gazing at me with such ardor that everyone in the room can see it and making me feel like we're the only ones in it. 

Thank you for saying You're a living doll and meaning it.

Thank you for casting me in the starring role of your dreams and fantasies.

Thank you for putting up with my nonsense and when I mention it you say, how could I resist you.


----------



## TallFatSue (Apr 25, 2010)

My husband wasn't an FA by any means when we first met, but he sure learned! 

Thank you for embracing my abilities, limitations and needs, and making me feel special. 

Thank you for being my best friend and for wanting me first and my body second, yet also for embracing my fat as much as possible. 

Thank you for being open-minded enough to fall in love with the first and only fat girl you ever dated, and for almost 28 years of wonderful marriage. :smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you for not being afraid to be yourself.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 25, 2010)

When I asked you what were the top three things you loved about my body thank you for agonizing over it and asking, Just three?


----------



## spiritangel (Apr 25, 2010)

thank you for looking at me like a starving man looks at a cookie

thank you for complimenting me on more than my body shape and size

thank you for taking the time to get to know who I am 

thank you for being honest about who you are


----------



## superodalisque (May 5, 2010)

thank you for making me feel that i have absolutely no competition


thank you for being a true brave man who wonders what all of the fuss is about


thank you for treating me so well and being so openly affectionate that you make others wonder what they are missing


thank you for making me more than just a preference and taking me into the generosity that is your heart


thank you for being good to other fat women and not just because to think you just might want to "hit dat" but because you really care about what happens to all of us. 

i'm proud to be with you.


----------



## Moonshadow_Girl (May 6, 2010)

Thank you my beloved for proudly introducing me as your wife at every opportunity.

Thank you for not being afraid to ask me questions relating to my weight because you want to understand why.

Thank you, because after many many emails sent many years of being thousands of miles apart, now that we've been together daily for 2 1/2 years now, you still send me daily emails at work and always end with, "I love you."

And thank you for giving up a great job and moving away from your friends and family, and taking the leap to move to a different country to be with me. I am truly fortunate to have you in my life.:wubu:


----------



## spiritangel (May 6, 2010)

Moonshadow_Girl said:


> Thank you my beloved for proudly introducing me as your wife at every opportunity.
> 
> Thank you for not being afraid to ask me questions relating to my weight because you want to understand why.
> 
> ...




may we all be so blessed in our lives


----------



## Vespertine (May 6, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> thank you for being good to other fat women and not just because to think you just might want to "hit dat" but because you really care about what happens to all of us.



This! And...

Thank you for being considerate and kind.
Thank you for your courage to be yourself.
Thank you for your sincerity and affection.


----------



## superodalisque (May 12, 2010)

thank you for not being selective about when you love us and under what circumstance--thank you for loving us free

thank you for being enough of a man that you don't feel threatened by my politics

thank you for not trying to take my place in my own struggle because you have enough faith in me to know that i can do it myself 

thank you for having enough self confidence that you aren't always trying to eclipse me in my own world

thank you for respecting me enough that you give me credit for knowing my own mind

thank you for not trying to pimp me out just to prove that your preferences are ok

thank you for treating me like the intelligent lady that i am

thank you for not using condescending words like sweetie and honey as though i'm brainless if we have a disagreement

thank you for being a gentleman who can disagree without being rude or nasty

thank you for being able to state your opposing opinions in ways where i can still respect you in the morning


----------



## spiritangel (May 12, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> thank you for not being selective about when you love us and under what circumstance--thank you for loving us free
> 
> thank you for being enough of a man that you don't feel threatened by my politics
> 
> ...




awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww that is awesome


----------



## curveyme (Jul 1, 2010)

Felicia, you're the total MASTER at this, girl. Everyone has made beautiful, thought-provoking comments. I'd just like to add:

* Thank you for not assuming what I can/can't do comfortably, but asking me and inviting me to share in all of your activities - work and play.

* Thank you for being open and honest - physically and verbally.


----------



## imfree (Jul 1, 2010)

superodalisque said:


> there are a lot of threads virtually spanking FAs for bad behavior. but i think those are fake FAs. so i thought i'd turn it around and give girls a chance to show that we do appreciate you guys who are real FAs and why. believe it or not we really do love you.
> 
> thank you real FAs for sharing in the love i have for myself and accentuating that!
> 
> ...



xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------

